# New to the forum



## Mark D. Morse (Aug 14, 2019)

Good morning Brethren, for a quick introduction... I am a member of Ionic Lodge #38 in Hamilton, MT and was raised in 2016. I am a very active member of my lodge and found this forum while searching for the significance of the Junior Deacon's knocks. I'm retired military with a combined total of 27 years in the Marines, Navy and Army. In my spare time I enjoy making custom knives and fortunately for me one of the brothers in my lodge makes custom handle material. I was installed as Junior Deacon for this year and am looking for as much information as I can possibly absorb in order to better serve my lodge. I look forward to communicating with my Brothers outside of my lodge.


----------



## Winter (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother. I hope you enjoy your stay.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Keith C (Aug 14, 2019)

Fraternal Greetings and Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Mark D. Morse (Aug 14, 2019)

Thank you Brothers


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 14, 2019)

Welcome, Brother. I’d be interested in seeing some of your work...


----------



## Mark D. Morse (Aug 14, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Welcome, Brother. I’d be interested in seeing some of your work...


The pic that I put up for my avatar is my latest and one of my "go to" profiles. The handle has an interesting story though. It was made out of another Brother's grandfathers WWII uniform that had been burned.  He asked if I could make a knife with the uniform as a handle to be able to pass it down to his grand children. I gave it to him and his son last night and they loved it.


----------



## Winter (Aug 14, 2019)

Post up some pics of your work. We'dove to see them. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Mark D. Morse (Aug 15, 2019)

As requested, here are a few knives that I've done recently. The dagger was made for my lodge to use in the EA degree, if you look at it closely you can see the square and compass etched on the blade. I'm still trying to come up with a "Masonic" knife. I tried to get some Acacia wood from Jerusalem but found that it is illegal to export.


----------



## Winter (Aug 15, 2019)

Beautiful work, Brother! Thank you for sharing. Do you have an online store?

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Mark D. Morse (Aug 15, 2019)

No online store. This is pretty much just a hobby. At one point I had a briefcase full of knives that needed new homes and now it seems like I have a hard time keeping up with those who want one.


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for posting those, beautiful work!


----------



## KSigMason (Aug 16, 2019)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Bloke (Aug 18, 2019)

Fraternal Greetings and Welcome !


----------



## Matt L (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Brother Mark. Outstanding work!!.  Lots of Jarheads, Mud Puppys and Squids here.  Great folks and lots of info.  Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Mark D. Morse (Aug 20, 2019)

Thank you Brothers for the warm welcome. I have a question to ask and I will be asking it in another forum but I'm wondering if it can be answered. Other than the obvious, what are the limits on information given out here? I'm looking for information on the activities of the JD


----------



## Winter (Aug 21, 2019)

Mark D. Morse said:


> Thank you Brothers for the warm welcome. I have a question to ask and I will be asking it in another forum but I'm wondering if it can be answered. Other than the obvious, what are the limits on information given out here? I'm looking for information on the activities of the JD


Every jurisdiction has some differences on what is considered secret. You will occasionally see members pot things that are not secret in their Lodge but other posters get their backs up because it is something kept secret in theirs. Mostly, stay away from the modes of recognition or anything that goes on in a tyled Lodge except in broad generalities. 

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Mark D. Morse (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks Winter, I just posted it in the JD thread. I don't think its gonna raise any eyebrows but I have the feeling that I'm going to get many different answers or more likely none at all based on what I've found so far.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 22, 2019)

Mark D. Morse said:


> Thanks Winter, I just posted it in the JD thread. I don't think its gonna raise any eyebrows but I have the feeling that I'm going to get many different answers or more likely none at all based on what I've found so far.


Saw the question, Bro Glen gave good advice - ask an experienced Brother... I would make another suggestion - Bro Google !


----------



## bro.william (Sep 17, 2019)

3 branches of the service!  that sounds like you might have quite a few stories.


----------

